# Passatempo II



## Quibbelqurz (28 Settembre 2007)

Un operaio impiega 6 giorni per scavare una buca grande 3x2x2 metri. Quanti giorni impiegano 18 operai per la stessa buca?


----------



## @lex (28 Settembre 2007)

Admin ha detto:


> Un operaio impiega 6 giorni per scavare una buca grande 3x2x2 metri. Quanti giorni impiegano 18 operai per la stessa buca?


6 giorni


----------



## @lex (28 Settembre 2007)

o 8 ore


----------



## Grande82 (28 Settembre 2007)

2.666666666666 periodico , ore.
Ma il lavoro degli operai va in giornate, quindi un giorno e se io gli dico di scavare quella buca in 18 penso che le bestemmie in romeno non le capisce più nessuno!!!


----------



## @lex (28 Settembre 2007)

Grande82 ha detto:


> 2.666666666666 periodico , ore.
> Ma il lavoro degli operai va in giornate, quindi un giorno e se io gli dico di scavare quella buca in 18 penso che le bestemmie in romeno non le capisce più nessuno!!!


----------



## Quibbelqurz (29 Settembre 2007)

Difatti 18 operai impiegano molto di più


----------



## @lex (29 Settembre 2007)

Admin ha detto:


> Difatti 18 operai impiegano molto di più


108?


----------



## Fedifrago (29 Settembre 2007)

Admin ha detto:


> Un operaio impiega 6 giorni per scavare una buca grande 3x2x2 metri. Quanti giorni impiegano 18 operai per la stessa buca?


 
Non ci possono riuscire se lavorano tutti insieme...


----------



## @lex (29 Settembre 2007)

Fedifrago ha detto:


> Non ci possono riuscire se lavorano tutti insieme...


se, vabbè...ma allora ditelo...............


----------



## Old Lillyna19 (29 Settembre 2007)

Admin ha detto:


> Un operaio impiega 6 giorni per scavare una buca grande 3x2x2 metri. Quanti giorni impiegano 18 operai per la stessa buca?


 
anche questo operaio andrebbe licenziato.. due metri cubi al giorno sono una miseria...scavo di più io!


----------



## Bruja (29 Settembre 2007)

*Admin*

Mi dici di che zona sono gli operai?..... 

	
	
		
		
	


	












Bruja


----------



## @lex (29 Settembre 2007)

Bruja ha detto:


> Mi dici di che zona sono gli operai?.....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


sono sicuro che non sono della mia: Bergum!!!!


----------

